# Second Try Cart Add ons. Its okay you can be jealouse.



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Second Try at making Cart Add Ons. Its okay you can be jealous. The pvc ones i made worked well but they added a good amount of weight and they took up space to rod holders on the cart. I had a awesome idea on how to do it lighter, better looking and not use any of the rod holders.










It has hooks under neath the cup holder so you can place a garbage bag.










Cup holder has a mini table that folds down.










Added a small trash can to the back side to hold spikes.

Oh yeah i used the cart footer on the back side of the cart to attach every thing to, just flipped it upside down. I never use that one anyway. You are able to remove the whole thing with a pin just like the handle on the front.










Its a tight fit but you can see that both rear rod holders are still usable.










You can see how little space the whole setup takes.










Cup Holder also has center bin that you can keep knives, pliers etc. easily available.

THE BEST PART IS THE WHOLE SETUP (not including the mesh bag) ONLY COST ME $9.47 BEFORE TAX.

Now I know your supper jealous.

:clap:letsdrink:letsparty:moon:bowdown:takephoto


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh yeah any body want the pvc ones int the first post their yours if your the first to ask for them.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Dude, That is stinkin sweeet!!! Is that a trash can? how did you mount it?


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

If you look at the 3rd photo down you can see the t bar in between the cup holder and the trash can. Its the same as the one under the handle. Because I never use it i thought it would be perfect. So I took it of the back and flipped it upside down. The cup holder and the trash can are both attached to the same t bar. Please note if you do this make sure that you remove the pull pin and the t bar first. I mounted the cup holder first, with the t bar removed. Pre-drilled cup holder and 3 times same into t bar. I used sheet metal screws for both. Attach t bar to cart. Make sure the pull pin ring is on the side of the cart or you will not be able to remove it when you mount the trash can. Once mounted pre-drill can to t bar 3 times. Use same sheet metal screws to attach. It is now ready to use and can be removed easily.

All items purchased at wally world.

Seat cup holder (in automotive) $5.56

Rubbermaid Trash Can $2.94

Sheet Metal Screws $0.97

Super sweet for around $10 after tax


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow what a great idea, I like the idea having something to put your spikes in, when ever I go surf fishing I realize how unorganized I am. With a little one I am planning on doing a lot more surf fishing, hope you don't mind but I'm going steal your idea - I think it's very cool

Linda


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Good idea!


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Billy Mayes here and Id like to show you the coolest cart for surf fishing, pier fishing ...

freakin awesome!!!


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Went sat for little while works awsome!!!!!!!!!:clap


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

thats awesome chef but GETBENT thats even better chef add a can of OXY Clean for your sand flea bucket and its GAME OVER lol call me when ya wanna hit the beach im back in town


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey chefpomp, I think me and the wife seen you packing up sat in the parking lot. We where riding a round and I noticed your cart with the can. I told her that was the guy that had the neat cart!! I think it was the first parking lot past the Portafino?


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep that was me.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I will post some more pics on tuesday of the car fully loaded and in action.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

ok chef my salt content in my blood is running low we need to get out im going into withdrawals


----------

